# Apache ip in url entfernen



## Sylance (8. November 2008)

Hi ich habe ein Problem,
und zwar habe ich einen Root-Server (mit apache)
wenn ich nun unsere ip in den Browser eingebe dann steht oben in der Adressleiste des Browsers (ip durch x ersetzt)
xx.xx.xx.xx/foh/index.php

habe ich eine möglichkeit dem ganze eine meiner Urls zuzuweisen das dann da zum beispiel:
"www.prislbruni.de/index.php" steht?


----------



## CirCa70 (18. November 2008)

Ja, Du kannst die Domain auch dazu nutzen damit Sie aufgerufen wird.
Dafür musst DU die vHosts richtig einstellen.


----------

